# 8 Week old baby with feathers missing on neck?



## Life-at-the-Zoo (Mar 26, 2011)

So, I've actually noticed this before but in the process of talking to the store owner about cages etc I keep forgetting to ask her this question.

We are getting an eight week old baby handfed cockatiel named Jack, he is a cinnamon and for the most part his feathers look great EXCEPT for on his neck. When he cranes his neck up he has this bald patch and the skin does look red although not irritated. 

He is also a messy eater, despite being wiped down after every feeding he can still have a bit of formula on his feathers. But I'm wondering is this normal and will it just grow in over time? I don't believe he is a feather plucker, this area is basically all on his neck. The other birds in the clutch all seem to be fine, he seems healthy, everything is on the up and up with the exception of this.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Some of the other babies may be plucking him. Or over-preening him on accident, but its something to ask about for sure.


----------

